# Is this going to be like a thing now?



## brochy

A girl ask a boy when they have done kissing:"is this going to be like a thing now?"
How can I translate "a thing" into Chinese?


----------



## BODYholic

一对。

也就是男女朋友的关系。

Is the same as asking "Are we an *item* now?".

Urban Dictionary: thing


----------



## 文星辰simon

在KISS之前还应该有对话吧，把那个对话发出来。
不能孤立的理解这句话。


----------



## xiaolijie

文星辰simon said:


> 在KISS之前还应该有对话吧，把那个对话发出来。
> 不能孤立的理解这句话。


完全同意！ 实在 "is this going to be like a thing now?" 这句话是什么意思我还看不懂呢。


----------



## Lucia_zwl

xiaolijie said:


> 完全同意！ 实在 "is this going to be like a thing now?" 这句话是什么意思我还看不懂呢。


"实在"??? Do you mean "其实"


----------



## xiaolijie

Thanks to BODYholic for updating his post #2 with links to Urban dictionary. The meaning of "a thing" is now pretty clear! 



> "实在"??? Do you mean "其实"


Yes, thank you for pointing out the mistake, Lucia! . 
I did write "其实" but then (after some thinking!) changed to "实在".


----------



## brochy

Sorry for the confusion.
"This" means the kiss. What the girl means is that "does the kiss mean we can start a relationship from now on?" I know "a thing" here means a romantic relationship.I just don't know how to say in Chinese in the girl's quetion.

The text(from a short story my friend wrote)_:
 "Aren't you just the most precious thing," Mike says,"You, I am definitely keeping."
She raises her head, giving Mike a searching look. "Is this going to be, like, a thing now?"
Mike wraps his arms around her. "It's going to be a thing now."_


----------



## SuperXW

校园风：咱俩现在算是正式的了吧？
学术风：是否意味着这件事成为了……比如说……一件重要的事情？（指男女朋友关系）
日漫风：这就代表……“那种关系”了吧？（那种关系是神马啊！说清楚啊！？（怒））
腼腆女友风：这……是代表“那个”了么？（声音小到听不见）
傲娇女友风：不就打个波儿么，有什么大不了的！你……你丫还真当一回事了哈！ 
乡土风：哥，咱俩……就算内个了吧？
港剧风：咁樣……即系话嚟真嘅？
韩剧风：我们……正式交往吧！欧巴！欧巴江南style！
爷们儿范：现在开始动真格的了啊！忽悠老子老子废了你！


----------



## Lucia_zwl

膜拜SuperXW神编剧！ 
我刚把饭端上来，打开这网页就笑了半天，然后就笑饱了。。。 括号里补充的也很经典啊，画面感超强！
我能不能说我最喜欢‘爷们儿范’的那个啊，哈哈~~~太霸道了！


----------



## Youngfun

厉害 

非诚勿扰风：你有车吗？有房吗？干什么行业的，薪水多少？可以去相亲了吗？（你是高富帅吗？）


----------



## brochy

谢谢。你们太有创造力了，有没有正常版本的


----------



## Youngfun

我觉得SuperXW的校园版最接近英语的原句。


----------



## BODYholic

xiaolijie said:


> Thanks to BODYholic for updating his post #2 with links to Urban dictionary. The meaning of "a thing" is now pretty clear!


Both "a thing" and "an item" were quite commonly heard in my school days which was a distant past from now. They were the "in" words then. Perhaps it's passé, I hardly hear these words nowadays. 



brochy said:


> _
> She raises her head, giving Mike a searching look. "Is this going to be, like, a thing now?"
> _


"那现在...我们算是在一起了吗？"


----------



## brochy

Thanks for you all.I think I have a clear idea now.


----------

